# Gaming monitor VS normal monitor



## GoFigureItOut (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm in the process of getting a new monitor. Looking at a book (Provantage), I noticed a few gaming monitors. The BenQ 24" gaming monitor caught my eye (XL2420T). Does a so-called gaming monitor offer better performance than a normal one? Even if they have the same specs such as refresh rates? My current monitor has a refresh time of 5ms. Will I notice a significant advantage going with a monitor with 2ms?


----------



## radrok (Jul 21, 2013)

GoFigureItOut said:


> Will I notice a significant advantage going with a monitor with 2ms?



This is strongly subjective but you might see some differences, it really depends on your eye.

On the 60Hz vs 120Hz well yes, you'll see a bloody damn night and day difference in fast paced games.

If you are an avid FPS fast paced games you'll want 120Hz over 60Hz.

You'll need the hardware to support a steady high framerate though.


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Jul 21, 2013)

radrok said:


> This is strongly subjective but you might see some differences, it really depends on your eye.
> 
> On the 60Hz vs 120Hz well yes, you'll see a bloody damn night and day difference in fast paced games.
> 
> ...




Will it make a difference in console gaming? I've my PS3 connected to my monitor.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 21, 2013)

it will make zero difference in console gaming,  on top of that having seen the BenQ is person its image quality is atrocious. 

If you want a new monitor go to local Retailers and physically look at what they have, a set of data points and a picture dont cut it.


----------



## Frick (Jul 21, 2013)

Consoles stay below 30FPS. So no. Dunno what the new consoles will do though..


----------



## erocker (Jul 21, 2013)

Here you go: Acer H236HLbid Black 23" 5ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen...

Since you're using a console on it, Hz won't make any difference. This monitor is IPS has better contrast, color quality and viewing angles. Makes TFT monitors look like crap.


----------



## radrok (Jul 21, 2013)

^^^

Agreed, 

Thought OP was talking about PC gaming at first.

No point on getting anything more than 60Hz for a console, go for an IPS monitor.


----------



## Roph (Jul 22, 2013)

Assuming 60fps, each frame's duration is 16.6~ ms.


----------



## Flibolito (Jul 22, 2013)

Yup I'll trade 120hz for 60Hz IPS and day. I even overclock mine a little to help smooth it out even more.


----------



## [MaRKyBoX] (Jul 22, 2013)

There are also the LightBoost 120Hz computer monitors too.  You can find all that by googling "lightboost".  These monitors use a refresh-synchronized strobe backlight to reduce motion blur even further, above-and-beyond regular 120Hz monitors.

The motion blur comparison goes like this:

60Hz LCD -- baseline
120Hz LCD -- 50% less motion blur.
120Hz LightBoost -- 90% less motion blur.

That is, during fast action games (e.g. FPS, sim racing, etc) -- where you saw 10 pixels of motion blur, you now only see 1 pixel of motion blur.  Fast motion is as clear as on a CRT.   Some people gone "ho hum" to regular 120Hz monitors, while having gone "wow" on a LightBoost monitor, because those monitors have less motion blur than plasmas and even some CRT's (such as Sony FW900).


----------

